# Man goes through ice and drowns at Flaming Gorge



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Teribble news! A man went through the ice near the Confluence on Flaming Gorge and drowned. The dive team was out today and recovered the body. Prayers to the family. Makes me sick to my stomach..
http://www.sltrib.com/csp/cms/sites/sltrib/pages/printerfriendly.csp?id=53162251

Be safe! No fish is worth it...


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

More info..
http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=204480.0


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I heard about it just a little bit ago driving home from w-o-r-k. Agreed tragic and very sad prayers and thoughts go out to this anglers family.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Man I just about to ask when was the last person to die on the ice. Sad story indeed.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow....very sad........

It should be a reminder to be prepared on the ice with proper safety gear (Ice Picks/Rope) and hopefully a buddy......at the least make sure you let people know where you are going........


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Any info on the thickness of the ice he went through?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

*Sad info on the Gorge.*

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=960&sid=1859201 ... ming-gorge

This happened over by buckboard... Hope that other burbot fishers are careful.


----------



## 5wtrod (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Sad info on the Gorge.*

This is a terrible and sad situation. My heart and prayers go out to his family. This however is exactly why you should check the ice in early ice season and always watch the ice as you are fishing through out the day. Terrible thing to happen......


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Sad info on the Gorge.*

The key to getting out of the ice is to kick your feet in order to paddle you way out of the ice. Gain momentum with your feet because your hands might not get grip and they might be sliding on the ice. I am not saying that I would have survived the sitution but maybe this could save someones life in the future.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Sad info on the Gorge.*

I am going to merge these two threads together as they are both of the same incident.


----------

